# Will My ICSI Cycle Still Work?



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Ladies, 

Could anyone help with this queation.

I'm due to start Norethisterone on Monday 9th, to control my period. I've just started bleeding today, will the norethisterone still work. Should i start taking them on Monday as per protocol?

Thank You,

Sarahx


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am not very familiar with the protocol you have been given. Are you saying in your signature that you have down regulated, or that you believe that the norethisterone is for down regulation?
Normally, when I have seen it before, norethisterone is used for in people who do not have a regular bleed - like in PCOS. Given for 5 days and then stopped it brings on a bleed and the patient can time all their other drugs according to the ''day 1'' of the cycle.

But since I don't have your full history to hand, I've never seen a protocol like yours and I did not prescribe it for you, you must try and telephone your clinic.
They will have someone on duty over the bank holiday or an emergency number you can call.
They might want to bring you in for a scan to check the lining is thin or start medication on a different day.


----------



## Need1Miracle (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi, 

Yes the Norethisterone is for the control of my bleeds. I'm suppose to take the Norethisterone, stop, bleed, 5 days after stopping Norethisterone start FSH injections. With starting my bleed, should i still take the Norethisterone on Monday. I will give the clinic a phone on the emergency line. I've got a bad feeling if I've started to bleed then it's too late to start the Norethisterone. I'm just not sure why i can't dismiss the Norethisterone and start the Injections since we know when my bleed has happened. 

Sarah


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You probably can, but if it is a protocol prescribed by your consultant, you have to check with them.


----------

